# Why Fromm/Acana?



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

So, I just want to start off by saying that I'm not bashing any of these foods. I have a tendency to come across as much harsher than I intend so I apologize if I sound rude or snooty when asking this. I really don't mean it that way at all - I'm just genuinely curious as to why these foods come so highly recommended.

Anyways, I was looking into some good foods for my pup, since she's on a rotation diet due to her finickiness and I've had to pick out 4 different foods for her.

I looked into each and every one, read the ingredients, etc. and frankly, am very confused as to why some of these come so highly recommended. 

*Fromm: *
Just looking at a few of their different foods, I can see a number of bad and/or questionable ingredients, such as "dried tomato pomace", "cheese", and "alfafa meal". I realize that cheese isn't always a bad thing since not all dogs have problems with dairy, but I'm still wary about feeding it to her, since my dog has sensitive bowels. The rest, however, are supposedly bad, aren't they?


*Acana:*
I actually feed my pup one of Acana's foods, which she does great on, but my issue with them is the fact that they use so much plant-based protein. (40-50%, with the other 50-60% being meat) And it was always my understanding that meat-based proteins are much better and should be the base of their food. 


I eventually plan to get her on at least one Orijen food, but I've had so many people recommend Fromm to me, and I honestly don't understand why. I've found much better and much cheaper foods with virtually no bad ingredients.


----------



## Zrowland50 (Jun 23, 2015)

Try this site, it rates all the dog foods on a 1-5 star scale and it highlights all the questionable ingredients.A field lab breeder out of Mississippi showed it to me and it really helped me out. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used Fromm in the past for my adult dogs until two got sick on it. Then I put my pup on the puppy food. Right now I'm in a world of poop, mushy poop. I'm trying to up his food intake and that isn't working on Fromm. I will say I can't get him to stop eating the mulberries and that could be part of the problem I've tried him on Farmina and I think it's to high of a protein for him, so back to the drawing board for him. 

I think the big attraction with Fromm is the company itself. It's a safe good with no recalls as of yet. That alone gives people peace of mind.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of my animals eat Fromm.

My GSD gets all of the flavors of the Fromm Grain-Free, my Dalmatian gets the Fromm Chicken a La Veg and my cats are fed all of the flavors of the Fromm Grain-Free for cats. Everyone is doing great on Fromm. 

I am very happy with Fromm, it is a family owned company, they use local ingredients, they have had no recalls and after you buy your 12th bag you get your 13th bag free.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe it's more the reputation of the company for Fromm, over 100 years old, fifth generation family owned, all ingredients are sourced from the US, made in the US in their own facilities, and never has had a single recall. I've emailed them multiple times and gotten back quick and professional but personal responses. My dogs loved the food, Delgado ate the LBP while he was young and then I transitioned him to match my poodle who was rotating through the grain free four star line. The only flavor they ever seemed to not do as well on was the pork and peas so I simply eliminated it from the rotation 

In the end, go with the food that's easiest on your budget and your dog does the best on. I tried a few different kibbles and Fromm was by far the best for my dogs


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I use Fromm Prairie Gold LBP, the amount of questionable ingredients in it compared to some other brands is nothing. There are some questionable things in my diet too and I'm doing just fine. Bear is doing good on it. It is on the low side of the max levels for large breed puppies. I will continue to use as long as Bear is doing well on it and likes it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Fromm is rated at 4.5 stars out of 5 stars on Dog Food Advisor.*

Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

*The following review is based off of Fromm's Four-Star Grain-Free Game Bird flavor*

"The seventh ingredient is *tomato pomace*. Tomato pomace is a controversial ingredient, a by-product remaining after processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup.
Many praise tomato pomace for its high fiber and nutrient content, while others scorn it as an inexpensive pet food filler. Just the same, there’s probably not enough tomato pomace here to make much of a difference."

*Alfafa (not meal) is the passed the 11th ingredient and they have this to say after the 11th ingredient.*

"From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product."

"Judging by its ingredients alone, Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain Free dog food looks like an *above average dry product*."

"Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain Free is a *plant-based* dry dog food using a moderate amount of *named meats and meals* as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand *4.5 stars*.

Highly recommended.

Please note certain recipes are sometimes given a higher or lower rating based upon our *estimate* of their total *meat content*."


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree with what others are saying regarding Fromm. It has no more questionable ingredients than most of the other highly rated dog foods. The company has great customer service. The whole no recalls thing doesn't hurt, either! I actually no longer feed Fromm, as Bash does better on Farmina (which I can't recommend enough!), but I do respect the company. I've never fed either of my dogs Acana, so I can't say anything about it other than I've heard it's supposed to be good.

I think the main things with what we feed our dogs are that they do well on a food and that we feel comfortable with the ingredients and company. If the ingredients of Fromm or Acana don't do it for you, pick something that you feel comfortable with and go from there. There are so many choices when it comes to food... you don't have to pick one just because so many other people feed it and recommend it!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have fed raw, orjien, acana pacifica, orjien adult dog, fromm a la salmon to name a few.

I picked one over the other based on recalls. I dont know MANY of the things some of the dog people here do but I can see what happens on a larger scale as far as recalls. I have 2 standards. First the company can have no recalls due to tainted food and second they have to be rated 4/5 stars by dogfoodadvisor.com 

I am not a nutritionist so I have to trust resources that I have.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When i was looking for large breed puppy food I was looking for a food that was not to high in protein and calcium. Food to high in protein and calcium would speed up growth rate which is not good for there bones. A food that my pup found very palatable. I was looking for a food that was manufactured where they had no recalls. A food with healthy ingredients and named meat resources. Also was a plus my puppy had many choices in the line to grow up on. We found fromm and very happy with the food-no complaints. Good firm stools, max is at a good weight, good energy, no fast growing issues, shiny coat and max loves it!!!!


----------

